# Urgent: Need a rehabber in South Florida



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I found a sick/injured pigeon at dusk and need to take it somewhere. It doesn't appear to be bleeding but is too weak to fly. I have her isolated in a box in my outdoor bathroom for the night since we have racoons and cats in the neighborhood. Does anyone know of a rehabber in South Florida who will take pigeons. I have taken some to the Wildlife Care Center in Ft. Lauderdale, but I am afraid they were euthanized. In any event, they won't ever seem to tell you exactly what happened to the animals you brought there. I have two lovebirds, one of which is ill right now and requires a collar (making my time very limited). I am also unable to care for the pigeon long-term because of my two other birds and the fear of more problems/avian disease with my lovebirds. If I didn't have other birds in the house, I'd be willing to take it to my vet (who generally will NOT treat wild birds and directs you to the wildlife care center) and try and nurse it back to health myself. I think I saw it's mate fly away when I got it in the box. It breaks my heart everytime I have to take one to the wildlife care center, and I wonder if it was euthanized unneccissarily. If anyone know of a reliabel rehabber in the Fort Lauderdale area, I would greatly appreciate that information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does the Pigeon eat and drink?


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't give it food or water yet. I found it when I went out to chase a cat off my fence. But I don't think the cat is what got it. I very quickly got it in a box and did a very brief exam as I did that to be sure it wasn't bleeding. Since it was dark by then I just left it to rest for a while. I have heard not to give it food or water if you are transporting it within a few hours. I planned to in the morning.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you feel the crop to see if it has food in it ? 
Check to see if the bird has pooped and if so what the poop looks like.
Is the bird thin.
Do you see any yellow fuzzy feathers on the body?
A picture would be very helpful.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, 
Also, It appears that something may have happened to one of it's eyes. I am very emotional about injured animals, and usually leave it to my husband to examine their injuries more closely, as I am not very calm under pressure. I was thinking at first pox, but it probably isn't. We do have hawks, so it may have been a near miss with a hawk or an injury trying to escape one.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No promises, but I just sent a private message to 2 of our moderators both of which live in Florida. In the meantime, let's see what we can do for this bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you take a picture? Is your husband home?


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

No, I didn't see any yellow feathers. I have a little experience with birds. It wasn't fluffed at all but had it wings out a little from it's body. Since I didn't grab it too firmly the first time, it tried to fly to my roof, and it seemed it might be successful. I didn't want that to happen since I'm sure a raccoon would have gotten it tonight. I haven't felt it's crop (and probably would wait until my husband got home to do that). I just have her secure in a dark quiet room. It's about 80 degrees in the room right now.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

My husband won't be home for about two more hours. I was going to let it rest to minimize any shock for now. When my husband gets home, I was going to have him look at it. And perhaps provide food and water then depending on what he thinks after a better exam. I know if it was a cat that got it, it will need antibiotics. But I the cats outside didn't seem to notice it until I went to help it.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry my posts aren't answering your questions directly. I seem to be answering previous ones. I have no idea how to send pictures via the internet, and I'm not sure my husband does either. I really appreciate you asking others about rehabbers.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

My last post for a while--in case it helps those who are more knowledgeable--

The pigeon appeared to be female, was not fluffed, appeared alert. There weren't any obvious signs of disease or injury (other than the one eye looking a bit injured). It did not appear to be thin. And I did not notice any open-mouthed breathing.

Thank you again. I will check back a little later to see if there are any more responses.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm a little confused at the past tense in the last post. Did the bird die or get away, or do you still have it? If you still have the bird, you could try calling Yong Sheltra to see if she knows of someone who can rehab the bird. You will find her in Florida listings here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm I don't think Yong is still rescuing/rehabbing, but she should know what resources are available to you in the area.

Terry


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you, Terry. No, last I checked she (I think it's a she) was still alive. I guess I used the past tense in reference to the only time I examined her which was just for the few short seconds before placing her in a box. As you can see with my typing, I'm not that good under pressure. I am still waiting for my husband to get home, which should be shortly, to check on her again. Thank you very much for the local reference.

I never know what is best to do with injured wild birds. I hate to take them to a place where I don't know what will happen to them. Especially, when it isn't clear they are badly injured are unlikely they will recover. On the other hand, I don't want to waste precious time getting the bird to someone who knows what they are doing and endanger it further. I wish I knew more about all the birds, and that I was better in caring for them in a crisis. Thank you again to all for their help.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Now you will all know I am NOT good under presssure. My husband arrived home and I asked him to look at the bird, particularly its eye. And he described pox. I know this is basically untreatable and contagious, so I assume it will be euthanized at the care center. Perhaps, that is what is best now, but I am always sad to take them there. IF I am wrong about this, please let me know.

Thank you again for taking the time to respond to my confusing (and frantic) posts.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

My Mom is in Florida right now, at Hallandale Beach. If nobody else can help with it she may be able to. Let me know, I can ask.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks karijo. I am fairly sure the pigeon has avian pox. And as far as I know it is considered untreatable in feral pigeons--because of the risk of spread of disease during treatment, and the high mortality rate. So, I am assuming there isn't much I can do with her besides letting her pass away here or take her to be euthanized (which I HATE the idea of--but will do if that is what is best for the bird). If she makes it through the night, I'll probably have to take her to the Wildlife Care Center.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah pox isnt something that is untreatable its just something that takes the bird time to get over and get thru from what I have read


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, pox is caused by a virus thus it is technically untreatable, but that isn't actually true. Pigeons are very tough birds and most can recover from pox. They need good supportive care and a caregiver who is going to be paying attention to how much they are eating and drinking (or not as the case may be). Pox growths are treated topically with a drying agent such as diluted Betadine, diluted Tea Tree Oil, even Preparation H. 

*Pictures would really, really be helpful here.*

If this is pox, then taking the bird to a rehab center probably isn't a good idea. 

The care of a pox bird is really pretty easy .. treat the growths, make sure the bird is eating and drinking (and if not, then hand feed it). In about 3-6 weeks, the pox will be gone, and the bird will likely be fine.

If you are careful about your hygiene, there is really no danger to any other birds that you have, and no danger to yourself.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Do not take the bird to the wildlife center as they do euthanize feral pigeons.
If you are close to Palm Beach you can take him to the Palm Beach Wildlife Center. I will try to find their phone number, I know I had it, can't find it right now.
How far from Palm Beach are you? 
I have several pox survivors, they do survive with supportive care and if he has no other infections.

Here is their info

Organization Name: Folke Peterson Center for Animal Welfare 
Website: www.fpcaw.com 
Phone: (561) 793-2473 


Ask for Vered and you can mention I directed you to them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this pigeon.

Pox is not a death sentence, the bird just needs some rehab time and some TLC.

I see Reti has posted and given you a valuable resource.

Thank you, Charis for allerting me.


----------



## dovelover123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your help. The pigeon is still alive this morning, but is just sitting with her eyes closed. I did give it a shallow dish of water and a small dish of seed overnight. It doesn't appear that she ate or drank anything (the dishes look untouched). There are droppings in the box. One a wet dropping. I am a little worried. I will try to call the number in Palm Beach, but it is quite far. I may not be able to get her there until tomorrow. I just am wondering if she will just be euthanized there since it is also a wildlife care center??? I am still at a loss....

Thank you Charis, for the information you provide. I'll try to get her some food. But am worried she may need medications or other interventions too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

dovelover123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your help. The pigeon is still alive this morning, but is just sitting with her eyes closed. I did give it a shallow dish of water and a small dish of seed overnight. It doesn't appear that she ate or drank anything (the dishes look untouched). There are droppings in the box. One a wet dropping. I am a little worried. I will try to call the number in Palm Beach, but it is quite far. I may not be able to get her there until tomorrow. I just am wondering if she will just be euthanized there since it is also a wildlife care center??? I am still at a loss....
> 
> Thank you Charis, for the information you provide. I'll try to get her some food. But am worried she may need medications or other interventions too.


Kim...a deeper dish of water is better for Pigeons because of the way they drink.
She likely does need medications but if you offer her supportive care for the time being, that will likely make a huge difference in her out come because she needs food and water. Don't take her to any rehab center until you speak with Reti.
I sent Reti an email with your phone number.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I sent you a pm. This Center will not euthanize pigeons, I would not recommend it otherwise. Vered has pigeons on her own and I have placed many pigeon from there with members on this group. 
Anyways, I know it is quite far, so I guess you are much closer to me.
I am working tomorrow and Friday so we could only meet on the weekend, you think you can hold on to him till then?

Reti


----------



## msares (Mar 30, 2013)

I was about to take a healthy but wing injured pigeon i found to the broward wild life center byt after reading your post that they will put it sleep i dont feel comfortable taking it there. West Palm Beach center is too far for me since i dont have a car and i have to depend on others. What other locations do you have to take injured pigeons to in Miami, FL that you can recommend.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

msares I personally don't know the answer but more people here on Pigeon Talk will see it if you start a new thread.


----------

